# 2114 Woodsman Chipper Clutch



## Heating Giant (Sep 5, 2010)

I have a clutch on my 2114 Woodsman Chipper disengages occasionally and has a burning smell. A friend accidently over greased the zirc fittings on the clutch housing for the bearings. I am wondering if that extra grease could be causing the problem and if it will wear off over time, or if I have to tear it apart and inspect it and clean it. Appreciate any advice!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 5, 2010)

Heating Giant said:


> I have a clutch on my 2114 Woodsman Chipper disengages occasionally and has a burning smell. A friend accidently over greased the zirc fittings on the clutch housing for the bearings. I am wondering if that extra grease could be causing the problem and if it will wear off over time, or if I have to tear it apart and inspect it and clean it. Appreciate any advice!



The overgreasing can certainly glaze the clutch causing it to both slip and stick , but it sounds like the clutch may be toast already it needs to be pulled apart at least and checked ..its 2 shots about every 20 hrs. on mine but they are vermeer ..


----------

